# China Import Glass vs Domestic



## jdro (Dec 22, 2011)

I did not put this information together I am simply sharing it for people to learn. All credit to Chameleion Glass via facebook.





​ 






#581 Saturn cut in half long wise to show full melt inside. No acute angles here, and no drill out of the bowl hole.








Both sides of the sacrificed #581. Smooth as a baby's bottom baby.








Not fully melted. What this means is that there are all kinds of acute angles where the latticino meets the interior wall of the glass. The first bump/shock will cause the cracks to start, and once they start, not only are you getting glass particulate in your lungs, the piece's days are numbered. You can kiss that $20 you "saved" by buying an import off, because you'll be buying a new piece soon. 








Both sides of the import









Double click this one folks and bump up your magnification in your photo viewer. Check that 'awesome' drilled out bowl hole. Importers don't give a f*ck all about you, so, they ruin you AND the piece. You think importers or the stores who sell them take the time to wash all that glass dust out of the pipe? If you do, I have a bridge to sell you. All that crap gets sucked into your lungs, never to be seen again, because, like asbestos, the small to microscopic silica shards implant in your lung tissue and the cilia in your lings cant remove it. Mesothelioma anyone? Second, drilling glass ruins the strength and crystal integrity ... precisely at the place on the pipe that it needs to be strongest. The bowl takes all the day to day heating (expansion) and cooling (contraction) abuse, so weakening it there is only ensuring an untimely demise for the piece.

BUY USA


----------



## HellaBlunts (Dec 22, 2011)

the only flaw in this i feel is that if your a person that never drops your pieces you will be fine lol, but i support local pieces all the way


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 22, 2011)

Might be a great sticky.........


----------



## dankshizzle (May 18, 2012)

Few domestic glass-smokeware manufacturers remained in business following &#8220;Black Monday&#8221; in February &#8217;03. That was the day that the Feds launched Operation Pipe Dreams, conducting nationwide raids on the glass industry. Black Monday resulted in multiple arrests and convictions, most notably of Tommy Chong, who served a year in jail for his involvement in his family&#8217;s bong-making company, Chong Glass.

But while the US government failed to eradicate the functional side of the domestic glass-art industry, it did succeed in handing over a tremendous portion of the business to not-so-nice people in volatile and not-so-nice nations like China and Pakistan, which manufacture shoddy and potentially harmful glassware.

Ken, a glassblowing artist and the owner of Chameleon Glass, based in Phoenix, AZ, packs your bowl with a dose of reality. So the next time you light up, first stop and ask yourself: What am I actually smoking out of?How effective do you think the raids in Operation Pipe Dreams were?After Black Monday, good-paying blue-collar glassblowing jobs nearly disappeared, along with domestic manufacturers. And with them went a wealth of innovation capability in function and design.

But perhaps if our federal agents had taken basic economics, simple Keynesian supply-and-demand would have indicated that they couldn&#8217;t eliminate glass pipes&#8212;supply may have been reduced, but demand remained. After the government quashed the domestic supply, the demand was still strong. Importers were happy to fill those empty cases. The US government now stands by idly as imports flood the country by the container. Why is the US glass industry concerned?In addition to the fact that importers pay astronomically low labor rates, they have also avoided substantial tariffs by manifesting the products [i.e., listing them for shipment] as necklaces or beaded curtains or glass handicraft. If they were declared as tobacco accessories and made to pay tariffs, the current uneven playing field might be leveled a bit.

Because Customs is lax about enforcing tobacco-product tariffs, the pipes can be brought in by container in pieces and slapped together in some no-name sweatshop. With artificially depressed prices, domestic manufacturers haven&#8217;t rebounded well in an import-price-driven marketplace. Does imported glass smokeware present a danger?When someone says, &#8220;Dude, that first pull was rough,&#8221; it may be due to the fact that they&#8217;re using drill-outs, which are typical of import pipes. US Customs considers any tobacco accessory with more than two holes to be paraphernalia&#8212;it falls into the category of contraband, allowing the cargo to be seized and destroyed. To avoid seizure, importers &#8220;sink&#8221; the bowl but do not blow a bowl hole, leaving the piece with two holes &#8212;a mouthpiece and a carb. String is then passed through the two holes on pipes and one-hitters to give credence to the falsified manifest, which describes the contraband cargo as a necklace or some kind of glass handicraft.

Later, the bowl hole is drilled out, which severely weakens the pipe at precisely the point that it needs to be at its strongest, due to the constant heating and cooling of the bowl, which causes its expansion and contraction. Drilling ruins pipe strength and leaves glass shards and powder for the user to inhale. The shards and powder, similar to asbestos, cause silicosis&#8212;a permanent and debilitating disease similar to mesothelioma. But don&#8217;t call your injury lawyer: Unlike a domestic company, importers disappear into thin air as soon as the container is empty.

We&#8217;re also concerned because importers don&#8217;t trouble themselves with innovative ideas or products&#8212;they copy everything. Did importers come up with double perks?No. Did importers use scientific techniques to incorporate ground joints instead of rubber grommets? No. Did importers invest any time and effort to develop techniques that allow the incorporation of dichromatic materials into glass? No. These are all domestic innovations&#8212;innovations that have all but stopped after Black Monday. What can consumers do to protect themselves?First, look at that bowl hole closely. If the sidewall of the bowl hole looks rough or frosted, it&#8217;s a drill-out&#8212;and that first pull is gonna be ugly. A flame-worked bowl hole is tapered, shiny and smooth, whether it comes from a retailer or your local guy.

Second, research reputable domestic manufacturers and buy that brand at your brick-and-mortar retailer. Internet e-tailers are famous for fakes and imports. Imports are often referred to as &#8220;India glass.&#8221; Is India the main culprit?Actually, India mainly produces true art glass &#8212;vases, lighting fixtures and the like&#8212;which sells for more money than pipes. Most of the so-called &#8220;India glass&#8221; pipes are actually produced in Pakistan at government-sponsored, indentured-child-labor camps. Do you really want to be sending your cash to Pakistan? Do you really want to support child slavery?

You may be, unwittingly. Importers typically only accept cash from retailers. Then they funnel it back to the country of origin: no taxes paid, no roads paved, no hospitals built, no new teachers. Think about that the next time you spend four hours waiting in the ER after two hospitals closer to your house were shuttered due to budgetary shortfalls.

From hightimes.. yeah, your right. This would make a good sticky.


----------



## researchkitty (May 18, 2012)

Is Chameleon Glass still in business? I remember seeing their name on stickers for a lot of low to mid priced spoons.........


----------



## dankshizzle (May 18, 2012)

I think so.. they are low end American glass. They stole a lot of ideas and everyone hates them.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

I'm confused by the initial post. Aren't those just differences in quality that have nothing to do with being Chinese made or not? No way you can conclude that there are no lazy or miss informed American glass blowers and that all Chinese are lazy/miss informed...

I could easily post pictures of several American pieces that were just as poorly made but it doesn't mean all Americans make shitty pipes.


----------



## Snuden (May 20, 2012)

Great thread. Subscribed.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

No, this is a practice of all Chinese pipes. The real artist on China are known. The people like snuden ripping off roor and elhe are what we are speaking of.


----------



## Snuden (May 20, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> No, this is a practice of all Chinese pipes. The real artist on China are known. The people like snuden ripping off roor and elhe are what we are speaking of.


Oh....explain please.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

A practice of *ALL* Chinese pipes. What a bold statement lol

Have you ever been to China? There are a ton of artists, MOST of which are unknown.


----------



## Snuden (May 20, 2012)

Obviously he have never left his moms basement.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

Snuden said:


> Obviously he have never left his moms basement.


Lets not be as presumptuous as he is being.


----------



## Snuden (May 20, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Lets not be as presumptuous as he is being.


I guess he is, of some sort. We have all been young and naive.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

You claimed to make knock off roors and exxe brand bongs. What's to explain?


----------



## researchkitty (May 20, 2012)

Snuden hasnt said anything poor regarding his workers or their conditions, and in fact the opposite. But lets keep bashing him anyway, right?

There's a ton of American glass that looks just as poor as the glass people are comparing it to. Its all about the glassblower MAKING the item. Not about what nationality the individual making it is. Most import glass isnt even from China, its from India and California.

Next time you want to rag on china, call me on your iPhone or Skype me on your laptop. Both of which, were made in china.............


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

It's about him openly selling fake roors. You don't get that yet? he is making roors illegally and marketing them to America and Canada as real roors. If he was doing that in Michigan I would be calling him out to. Get the discrimination thing out of your fucking skull. He is a scam artist.


----------



## researchkitty (May 20, 2012)

And your growing pot illegally in Michigan, yet your customers dont care either. Its glass. The customers know what they are buying. At least he ships his customers their glass.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

How am i growing pot illegally? I am a medical card holder. I'm allowed to have 72 plants and had cop check em last month. So don't bother sending any kitty.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> It's about him openly selling fake roors. You don't get that yet? he is making roors illegally and marketing them to America and Canada as real roors. If he was doing that in Michigan I would be calling him out to. Get the discrimination thing out of your fucking skull. He is a scam artist.


Trademark infringement is no laughing matter - I hope everyone frowns on that. But are you really saying this all started when one particular person stated they make rip offs? This thread was up way before Snuden said anything about that - and isn't even directed at snuden... Actually the attacks on Snudens thread were made before he mentioned Roor as well... and the attacks you deleted in your thread.

You are clearly discriminating against the Chinese. Just look at your statement of ALL Chinese glass being not melted in - you can't claim you're not making a blanket statement based on race, ethnicity, or nationality alone. If Chinese then bad. Is bad = banket statement, if Chinese = reason. So yes your reasoning is based on discrimination. 

Love the logic though. If Dan moves to China his glass is bad. Hell, if anyone moves to China their glass is crap, right? Wait... that doesn't make sense. I just hope you're not growing with any Chinese ballasts - wait, that's pretty much all of them. Or chinese bulbs - oh wait, that's at least 50% of them.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 20, 2012)

I guess its ALL Chinese glass I have ever seen that wasn't from a single blower. ALL the chinese glass that comes out of a shop like his. Ones that make the 600 a day he claimed. I've seen a lot of MANUFACTURED chinese glass with my 7 years of selling to shops and it is a horrible product. He is not a blower. He doesn't make them. He said its over an hour away to get to the shop. I've seen the bongs exactly like he sells at millions of stores. Seriously. Same ones. Especially the fake roors. Those are bullshit.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

I'm confused as to how this is suddenly just about snuden. I don't think I've said anything regarding snudens glass aside from some of it being just as well made as yours (or better). 

I've seen the whole gambit of glass coming from China from amazing pieces to absolute crap - just like I've seen with American glass. You know the majority of the pieces made in America are cheap crappy pieces right? We have bulk manufactures as well... I've tagged along while large quantities of American glass were being sold and vast majority is garbage meant to be smoked in once or twice and then tossed in the trash before boarding a plane.


----------



## Snuden (May 20, 2012)

Its pointless to continue.


----------



## researchkitty (May 21, 2012)

Call any glass supplier in America.

abrimagery.com
mountainglass.com
glasscraftinc.com

Ask them what their #1 seller for clear glass is.

(I called them)

The answer is CHINESE.

Between the three, and their estimates, over 65% of the clear glass they sell, is Chinese glass.

Its about the person *melting* it, not about the *country* of the glassblower.


----------



## researchkitty (May 21, 2012)

Snuden said:


> Its pointless to continue.


Nah, I consider it correcting false information, and educating the public.  When you have the right facts, share em! Its the folks trying to share opinions or their own facts that makes it fun.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I don't think anyone mentioned the quality of the glass made in China it is more about the end product that the huge companies are mass producing over there. So actually instead of just giving information you are just stirring up more shit. Everyone is over it. Get over it...


----------



## Gastanker (May 21, 2012)

Bigotry, "just get over it". - Dank. 

I swear in your thread you ragged on ALL Chinese glass - another blanket statement. Something about how all of it is infused with dangerous levels of lead. Of course I could be wrong, might have been someone else, can't tell because you deleted all of your statements.


----------



## dankshizzle (May 21, 2012)

I said I found the colors thy use on bongs unappealing. The green and blue you see everywhere. High times said the thing about lead.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 21, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> How am i growing pot illegally? I am a medical card holder. I'm allowed to have 72 plants and had cop check em last month. So don't bother sending any kitty.


lol the feds dont give a fuck about your red card you stoner, theyll still knock you senseless and leave you in a cell for 3 days.

i always bought glass from friends but when i do go to the shop to purchase i always do a close inspection, things like poorly blown glass and drilled holes are common. as a consumer you should know what your looking for a far as quality before purchasing.
plus no piece is made the same.


----------



## Snuden (May 21, 2012)

dankshizzle said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned the quality of the glass made in China it is more about the end product that the huge companies are mass producing over there. So actually instead of just giving information you are just stirring up more shit. Everyone is over it. Get over it...


hahahahahaha


----------



## rzza (May 24, 2012)

I rike my chinese food cook right


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 14, 2012)

noticing a trend of poor quality imports is not discrimination

i have never used a Chinese pipe but trust me, they have some pretty fucking horrible quality control regulations in Chinese exports, comparatively

like any nation, they make their good stuff

but they clearly give little to no fuck about the people using the products they export half the time, and sometimes it's dangerous

it's not just china. middle eastern countries do it too

the discrimination card is old and flimsy at best


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

stay w the american glass breh


----------



## SmokeMonster420 (Dec 6, 2012)

Good read. Good knowledge. I just ordered online from a bunch of different companies and got screwed. Only 2 had high quality glass. Were they imports or USA made? It's hard to tell, but one thing for sure they were high quality. that being said, not all imports are bad. There are legimate non usa based companies.


----------



## Widespread (Apr 13, 2013)

rzza said:


> I rike my chinese food cook right


That's straight up racist. You do blackface also?


----------



## gagekko (May 21, 2013)

I'd put money on the best glass blowers in china can easily hang with the best glass blowers in the USA... If you buy production glass, it's all gonna have flaws as production is measured in pieces per hour, not quality.


----------



## gagekko (May 21, 2013)

Widespread said:


> That's straight up racist. You do blackface also?


Lighten up francis...


----------



## malignant (Jan 7, 2014)

It's not even about the flaws, it's that they are hammering them out and don't always melt the frit all the way in and you find yourself inhaling things you don't want to as it heats and off gasses. If you need good glass at a decent price just let me know, I'm easy to work with, work from home so my overhead is low. I can afford to charge you what I charge head shops. I specialize in concentrate utensils, however can make most things you need. Sidecars, bubblers, spoons steamrollers etc.. If you want dab pipes that's my AO.


----------



## malignant (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh and the Chinese and Pakistani glass blowers usually are children who are making more cash than anyone else around. It's the highest paying sweatshop job and the families who have glass blower children probably have less prostitute children. Even as a glass blower I don't see that as a bad thing. Even if it tanked our glass market here, just means we have to stay up on the game, constantly pushing the boundaries and staying ahead of the curve. If you know what your looking at, actually know and understand glass it's a very clear cut difference between import production and domestic production. However if your buying production pipes you really shouldn't care anyhow.


----------



## malignant (Jan 7, 2014)

I forgot to mention, many of those import pipes come in with only a pushed bowl, no hole. That way it counts as a bead. Then someone drills the hole out. That is bad. Heat and cool and heat and cool little shards of glass get unhaled by you. Locally made pipes have a worked bowl. Popped and then pushed. Then if the flame worker is any good, the bowl is polished and that little hole get heated back up to annealing temp.


----------



## pipesdaddy (Apr 22, 2014)

Swirl Flower Glass Hand Pipe - Blue








About 4 Inches Long with Blue & White Swirls.
*Features*

Length: 4 Inches Approx.
Bowl Size: Deep
Thickness: High
Carb Size: Large
Fumed/Color Changing: No
Dichoric/Glittering: No


----------



## SmokenToke1 (May 21, 2014)

I got a smokewire bong, and I don't know where it's from, but it has served me well for a year now. The thing is that I tend to be wary of both sides - the "buy local" saying that Chinese(or foreign-made) stuff is terrible, will get tiny glass shards into your throat, etc. And then the other side saying that their stuff is best quality, just cheaper because it ain't a brand name, and so on. Best to check reviews and ask around before buying, and come to your own conclusion. That way, you're responsible for what you're using to blaze it up.


----------



## copious_lbs (Jun 28, 2014)

I had a cheap bong I bought from my headshop that ended up breaking in two weeks. I asked the dude who worked there what the deal was and he said "Oh yeah those are made in China..." Thanks dude, would have saved myself the headache if I knew that up-front.

Bought a custom piece made the next town over and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jun 29, 2014)

Like the SPoT sticker on the bong...nice touch!!


----------



## dankshizzle (Jul 2, 2014)

That pizza looks dank


----------



## IRON-EYES (Jul 20, 2014)

Got a drilld popper bottle made out of the Lucky Buddha Beer bottle roughly 5-7mm drilld it maself had it for years it's the shape of a laughing Buddha so I drilled the mouth out and barely let the bitch go through thus a wee conical one hitter bowl and then ~5/8 inch hole in the center of the bottom of the bottle thus one hitter steamroller chamber pipe goodness 

So yes Chinese import ie they brew the beer and indeed tis a drilld pipe but this bad boy don't break dropped it off half Dome in Yosemite Valley fell all the way down to not break and be recovered with nary a crack and happily smoked out of further

tiny pieces of pot=massive lung bursting rips


----------



## codyscafe (Jan 21, 2015)

If you sacrifice quality for 100 bucks off a bong or 10 off a bowl for that matter, how much do you really love yourself? Domestic glass all the way I don't even see how it is a discussion. Also I believe its mostly our smokers under 18 that tend to go with the cheap glass


----------



## bluntmassa1 (May 11, 2015)

codyscafe said:


> If you sacrifice quality for 100 bucks off a bong or 10 off a bowl for that matter, how much do you really love yourself? Domestic glass all the way I don't even see how it is a discussion. Also I believe its mostly our smokers under 18 that tend to go with the cheap glass


I don't give a fuck it's just glass it all breaks. I had a $60 spoon shatter in my pocket I was like 18 when I was still dumb enough to buy expensive glass. I got better shit to buy then replace expensive glass with expensive glass and some wonder why they can't afford a home.  But I usually buy domestic cause the one guy I go to is really cheap.


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (May 15, 2015)

It all depends on the quality imo, you can get a lot of shit glass from china, but there are also some good glass you can get. Generally you get whatyy you pay for, buying a cheap piece that's thin a shit will break on you.


----------



## SmokeCartel (Jun 29, 2015)

I would agree that it is very harsh to say that all china glass is crap. We carry a lot of glass that is american made and a lot of glass that is made in China. The manufacturers we use have been given strict guidelines and we have revised the versions we expect to receive from them multiple times, we return anything we think is not up to par and using these methods we have been able to lock down some great quality glass coming from China. I personally am a huge fan of supporting local art and have about 5 american made water pipes, but I do own two China pieces I purchased from our store and they both are just as nice as the american made pieces I have. It varies greatly depending on your manufacturer and to say ALL Chinese glass is crap is very unfair.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## WeedCliric (Dec 7, 2015)

Look at this galaxy device!!! it's awesome!
 
more fotos on http://imgur.com/gallery/TxWQT/


----------



## Mctracy (Dec 5, 2016)

researchkitty said:


> Snuden hasnt said anything poor regarding his workers or their conditions, and in fact the opposite. But lets keep bashing him anyway, right?
> 
> There's a ton of American glass that looks just as poor as the glass people are comparing it to. Its all about the glassblower MAKING the item. Not about what nationality the individual making it is. Most import glass isnt even from China, its from India and California.
> 
> Next time you want to rag on china, call me on your iPhone or Skype me on your laptop. Both of which, were made in china.............


yes, l think so


----------



## DysfunctionalDesigns (Feb 5, 2017)

It's not just China production glass that is a problem; but American artists who use Chinese glass supplies because they are cheaper. There are a few very famous artists who use a few chinese colors, but as for any Chinese clear production pieces made by american artists.... it's still Chinese glass. lol


----------



## Tara Flack (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, some of my friends buy Chinese stuff online and wait for 2 months.


----------



## WinnyBoyBlue (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not about to cut my glass in half ahaha, but I purchase chinese glass all the time..for friends and myself. I have never seen a drilled out bowl or ''glass dust''. I'm sure this isn't for all peices but if you stick with a reputable salesperson there is no reason to pay the stupid premium for labeled glass. Yes, some peices are great and worth the extra quality..but for almost all daily peices, chinese glass is absolutely the way to go. Only time I would pay premium is for a custom peice, or someone selling locally made glass to support them.


----------



## WinnyBoyBlue (Jul 12, 2017)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> View attachment 3557135


Is that a fucking glass dildo ahahah ? ''toke it then poke it''...not my kinda sesh :/


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 29, 2017)

I know this thread is old but since its stickied, I thought I would say my two cents.

Some have pointed out that "expensive pieces" break just as easily, but I'd like to point out that just because you paid a high price for something doesn't mean you're getting quality. If your expensive glass is breaking just as easily as cheap, crappy glass, you're probably simply being overcharged for something that is in reality, cheap, crappy glass. As others have pointed out, just because its American made doesn't mean its quality made. Properly blown/made *borosilicate *glass is surprisingly tough - that's why its used in laboratory glassware. Quartz, which is pure Silica glass without any additives, is even tougher, hence its use in concentrate nails (and infrared patio heaters). Most cheap convenience store glass even borosilicate. *If you're lucky, *its just very thick soda-lime glass, and it might not even be that. I've seen some scary thin pieces, including one that was nearly paper thin and coated with a colored film to give it the appearance of colored glass.

I have a custom borosilicate piece I got directly from the blower 4 or 5 years ago for a great price. You don't need to spend an arm and a leg to get quality, you just need to do some shopping around. I've since dropped the piece many times, and have even kicked it across the room once and there's not even a single chip on it. I've had crappy convenience store glass randomly shatter for no apparent reason... most likely due to stress cracks from improper manufacturing. 

Yes, China makes high-quality products, but most of that stuff isn't for the export market. The few skilled Chinese glassblowers making pipes, bongs, etc. in China sell to the local market, they're not pumping them out in mass quantities to be sold at your local K-Mart. That stuff is *virtually all crap. *Chinese glass blowers living in America? That's a different story. That's not Chinese made, its American made by someone who happens to be Chinese in nationality. 

Also, I don't see how its "dumb" to spend more for something locally made that will likely last a lot longer. I think it's much less sensible to send your money overseas where its most likely supporting child labor instead of our own economy.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Nov 5, 2017)

> I got a smokewire bong, and I don't know where it's from, but it has served me well for a year now. The thing is that I tend to be wary of both sides - the "buy local" saying that Chinese(or foreign-made) stuff is terrible, will get tiny glass shards into your throat, etc. And then the other side saying that their stuff is best quality, just cheaper because it ain't a brand name, and so on. Best to check reviews and ask around before buying, and come to your own conclusion. For a good bong shop see herb-tools.com That way, you're responsible for what you're using to blaze it up.


I've always used Chinese glass, people should really test it out before talking it down. Plenty of great Chinese manufacturers are producing high quality bongs and pipes, don't let a few crappy ones spoil the fun!


----------



## del taco lover (Feb 18, 2019)

I know this is an old thread, but I love Chinese glass. I bought a knockoff flower piece that was retailing for $460 from a well known American glass company for $35 shipped straight from China. I want to support American glass, but when I can get nearly the same identical product for 1/10th of the price it's a no brainer. 

BTW I compared my flower piece to the real one side by side and you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. And people like to talk about the quality of glass...they're both made of glass, nuff said. And if I break my piece I'm out $35 instead of $460.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 27, 2019)

del taco lover said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I love Chinese glass. I bought a knockoff flower piece that was retailing for $460 from a well known American glass company for $35 shipped straight from China. I want to support American glass, but when I can get nearly the same identical product for 1/10th of the price it's a no brainer.
> 
> BTW I compared my flower piece to the real one side by side and you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. And people like to talk about the quality of glass...they're both made of glass, nuff said. And if I break my piece I'm out $35 instead of $460.


This is your first post in 9 years


----------



## MolinoGlass (Jan 21, 2020)

del taco lover said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I love Chinese glass. I bought a knockoff flower piece that was retailing for $460 from a well known American glass company for $35 shipped straight from China. I want to support American glass, but when I can get nearly the same identical product for 1/10th of the price it's a no brainer.
> 
> BTW I compared my flower piece to the real one side by side and you'd be hard pressed to tell the difference. And people like to talk about the quality of glass...they're both made of glass, nuff said. And if I break my piece I'm out $35 instead of $460.


When this thread was started the glass from China was inferior quality, but that was many years ago. The Chinese have really improved their manufacturing skills in the last 9 years since this thread was first opened. There are still cheap, low quality glass bongs available from China but you can also get very high quality pieces.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice GLASS curing jars here, I'm gonna buy these:






Amazon.com: MIRON Violettglas 1 Liter - Ultraviolet Storage Container | Airtight Smell Proof | Screw Top Jar (3): Kitchen & Dining


Shop MIRON Violettglas at the Amazon Storage & Organization store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Nice GLASS curing jars here, I'm gonna buy these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just use Mason jars and leave them in their boxes  I'm cheap.


----------



## myvoy (Mar 28, 2020)

I buy and have enough cheap imports around the house and I'm sure I'll continue to buy...... But, when availability and affordability allows, I'll support local artists and businesses 100%


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I just use Mason jars and leave them in their boxes  I'm cheap.


Same. I use the wide mouth Mason Jars and the boxes usually have dividers to pad the glass.


----------

